# Exchange rates



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Best exchange rate?
Is there any difference in places you exchange you money? Are all banks the same? Are all DOVISs the same?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Use a bank - their rates will be very close. 

Unless you know them personally stay away from Doviz kiosks - they are known for scams.


----------



## Pathfinder1 (Mar 1, 2015)

In which area are You?


----------



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

I know there should not a big difference if I change a hundred at a time. If I open a local bank in Dollars and ask for Lira. Is there an exchange fee? Would it matter if doing business in the bank or at ATM?


----------



## newbornman (Mar 12, 2015)

Pretty much, no big difference. But always check if you need to pay a extra fee.


----------

